# Treatment for hematoma



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a doe who had a large hematoma on the back of her neck from eating through the fence. The vet suggested putting in a drain tube. This seemed pretty radical, so I spoke with another breeder. She suggested using either peppermint oil or oregano oil with DMSO on the hematoma. I had oregano oil on hand, so used that. It worked great and was much less traumatic than surgery.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!! That will be something I will be sure to remember!!


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work  Great to know alternatives when having a hematoma.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

DMSO is rough stuff and I wasn't aware it could be used on not sweating animals but I suppose it could, for it to work on horses (really didnt like using it) you had to wrap the area with plastic wrap so they could sweat it out. Please wear gloves it absorbs in the skin fast and you dont want that taste. It will also mean no meat/milk for an unknown amount of time. Topically treating one isnt something I would do, the blood and fluid has to go somewhere and how sure are you that its not there because something is stuck inside? Is it not something that you can drain with a syringe and needle? I wouldnt be exactly happy to have to use a drain tube with the flies this time of year but it would be the most effective treatment and if a syringe wasnt a viable option it is the one I would go with.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Goats do sweat. They pant, but they can also sweat. 
that is good to know about the oregano, Kathie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

wonder if that would work on a dogs ears?


----------

